
Tell HN: CNN Lite no longer functional - nabeards
I’ve been a long-time user of CNN Lite (lite.cnn.com) since first learning of it here. It seems to have been deprecated, showing just a single message to update your app. Sad times.
======
sandworm101
Strange. I was reading it literally a couple hours ago.

It has gone down for extended periods in the past, most likely when the unpaid
intern running it had exams or something.

~~~
nabeards
I read it yesterday, and I’ve seen it down in the past. But when it was down
before, there were no articles listed at all, so this seems different.

------
faitswulff
Well, at least there's [https://text.npr.org/](https://text.npr.org/) ... for
now.

~~~
philshem
As a reader of npr.org in Europe, I’m prompted by
[https://choice.npr.org](https://choice.npr.org) to either accept cookies or
visit the text site. I wonder if [https://text.npr.org](https://text.npr.org)
is also tracking-cookie free.

~~~
faitswulff
A cursory inspection of the html shows nothing in the header and nothing
blocked on the usual uBlock Origin / Firefox tracking protection dashboards.

Edit - the header in its entirety:

    
    
        <head>
          <title>Text-Only NPR.org</title>
          <meta name="robots" content="noindex, nofollow">
          <meta name="viewport" content="width=device-width, initial-scale=1">
        </head>

~~~
philshem
Thanks for checking. I’m on mobile safari and I don’t think there are any dev
tools or show source.

~~~
nabeards
Heh, a long, long time ago I made a View Source app for iOS for specifically
this purpose.

------
slenk
I wonder if it got a bunch of traffic yesterday from being mentioned in a HN
post, and they decided it wasn't worth it.

Mentioned in here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21798623](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21798623)

~~~
nabeards
That would be quite unfortunate.

~~~
slenk
Searching HN for lite.cnn.com actually produces pretty frequent results

------
jandeboevrie
For anyone wanting text only news, here's a gopher service:
[https://txtn.ws](https://txtn.ws). With a http proxy it's almost as usable as
via gopher.

------
dhruvkar
I'm a fan of [http://legiblenews.com](http://legiblenews.com)

I think it uses Wikipedia as its source.

------
utopian3
Well that's unfortunate. I've used these lite interfaces when I was on
bandwidth-restricted networks, including satellite internet connections. I
hope they bring it back. The main CNN website is an awful pile of junk and I
avoid it whenever possible.

------
gorkula
Comes and goes. Will have content. Then blank. No add revenue. A work of love.
Some awfull spelling and copy grammer in some articles though. But fortunately
no blaring intrusive video.

------
vorpalhex
I've unfortunately had to stop reading CNN due to their website.

~~~
nabeards
I was in the same boat until I found the lite site. But I guess less news is
fine for now.

------
cwt137
FYI, another name for lite.cnn.com is m.cnn.com

~~~
CharlesColeman
> FYI, another name for lite.cnn.com is m.cnn.com

That makes the "Please update to the latest version of the CNN app" message
make more sense: they've probably saw lite.cnn.com as a service for phones,
and decided to discontinue it in favor of their app.

------
stuross
Looks like its back up!

~~~
Wowfunhappy
Yeah, working for me too.

------
hieloz
I prefer to some clean news aggregators, such as

[https://alltop.com/](https://alltop.com/)

[https://www.zaqs.org/](https://www.zaqs.org/)

------
sogen
There's also [https://mobile.reuters.com](https://mobile.reuters.com) not as
barebones, but also clean

------
ruffrey
It was not like this yesterday (Dec 15).

------
rubatuga
Was literally reading it yesterday as well

------
Trias11
Sad times for CNN began 3 yrs ago when they added strong bias to otherwise
objective and very professional coverage of natiowide and worldwide events.

I grew up with CNN being my goto window to the world. Now it feels to become
more like angry, old neighbor

~~~
com2kid
Criticism of CNN going to biased reporting began a decade or so ago when they
started falling way behind in market share compared to Fox News and MSNBC.

Unfortunately being objective doesn't give a rapid fan base.

Not sure if there was a delay before it bled over to their website, I'm only
aware of comments about the cable station.

It is unfortunate that unbiased boring news just doesn't sell.

The best college class I ever took (most useful?) was a logic class where we
went through political speeches and disassembled them into logical statements.
We learned how to strip away bias to see the underlying arguments.

My favorite test question in that class was a political speech that, when
reduced down to logical statements literally equated to null. The speech went
around in so many circles that, quite literally, everything said in it was
unsaid at some later point in the speech and absolutely nothing was promised
by the end.

I've been rather cynical of politicians ever since. Also I ended up being
super sensitive to loaded phrases and propaganda. Once you've been trained in
spotting it, it becomes obvious how prevalent purposeful bias is in our media.

~~~
GiorgioG
I basically can't stomach watching/reading any "news" media any longer. Fox
News needs no introduction, CNN follows closely behind. I'm so sickened by all
the bias (one way or the other) that I feel like it's all tabloid nonsense and
that it isn't worth my time.

~~~
excalibur
[https://www.businessinsider.com/most-and-least-biased-
news-o...](https://www.businessinsider.com/most-and-least-biased-news-outlets-
in-america-2018-6)

A year and a half old, which is a lifetime in Trumpworld, but still relevant.
The top (composite) infographic paints a pretty good picture of which outlets
are most and least trustworthy, or at least viewed that way.

Interesting when you look at the partisan breakdown in the lower graphics. The
Democrats adhere fairly closely to the consensus view, aside from assigning
some additional weight to outlets like Washington Post and CNN. But the
Republicans appear completely divorced from the middle, placing Fox News and
WSJ on a pedestal and distrusting all else, including such relatively unbiased
sources as PBS, AP, and NPR.

~~~
GiorgioG
There's also [https://www.allsides.com](https://www.allsides.com) but I've
become so disgusted with all the politicians/politics that I don't even bother
with it.

